# [email protected] Kama Sutra Worm



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

*[email protected] Kama Sutra Worm*

[email protected] is a mass-mailing worm that attempts to spread through network shares and lower security settings. On the third day of every month it attempts to rewrite files with certain extensions with custom text.

Damage 

Payload Trigger: n/a 
Payload: Deletes files and registry entries of security-related applications. 
Large scale e-mailing: Creates a mass-mailing of itself using addresses gathered from the compromised computer. 
Deletes files: Attempts to delete files associated with security-related programs. 
Modifies files: n/a 
Degrades performance: n/a 
Causes system instability: n/a 
Releases confidential info: n/a 
Compromises security settings: n/a


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Why post this for the umpteenth time?


----------

